# Plant photo database -- how to make one



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

I want to make a photobook/database that I can scroll through with customers on my laptop. Plants can be tagged by key words -- foundation plants, evergreen, purple foliage, butterfly loving, etc. I want to be able to put text information about the plants as well.

What's a good way of doing this? Powerpoint? Third party product? Thoughts?

darrell


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Darrell said:


> I want to make a photobook/database that I can scroll through with customers on my laptop. Plants can be tagged by key words -- foundation plants, evergreen, purple foliage, butterfly loving, etc. I want to be able to put text information about the plants as well.
> 
> What's a good way of doing this? Powerpoint? Third party product? Thoughts?
> 
> darrell


Cool idea, I'd use PowerPoint. You can create a table of contents and link out to specific sections


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Don't reinvent the wheel ... there's already a very extensive one available to you:

https://garden.org/plants/search/advanced.php


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Dude Darrell I swear you just sit around and think up shit to do that will take you working 10 hours a day for the next 30 years. :lol:

There is actually an iphone app for identification that gets decent reviews. But in general, I have never been to a region that did not have local books with pretty much every common plant/shrub used in the region indexed. I use several books like that often.


----------

